# Locs and bagels



## Chasin

Dose anyone know how to make salmon locs. I love getting them at a restraunt near my home for brunch. I know its suposed to be raw salmon but there must be some kind of brine or process for making it. just wondering if anyone has ever tried to make it or has a recipe.


----------



## Guest

This is not my recipe, this is from Shoeman, I just copied it for you.

I start with fresh, not frozen fish. The firmer the better. Salmon or steelhead.

Make a bed of kosher salt in a ceramic dish. Place the filet on top of the salt, rub a few drops of Liquid Smoke on the filet ,sprinkle with fresh dill weed and cover with salt.
Allow this to stand in the fridge for at least 12 hours.
Remove and rinse the filets.
Prepare your smoker with briefly soaked apple chips. Get the temperature to the max and generate a good amount of smoke.

Now the tricky part. In order to "Cold Smoke," the internal temperature of the smoker can not exceed 100 degrees.
Once the chips have an even glow, fill your water pan with ice cubes. This will reduce the temperature.
I use an electric smoker, but it can be done with gas or charcoal. You'll have to experiment.
With the electric, I turn it down to the lowest setting and smoke the filets for about 15 minutes, turn the smoker off, but leave the filets inside for another 45 minutes to dry them out.
Remove them and add a light coat of premium Olive Oil.


----------



## Salmonsmoker

Chasin,

If you look in the Fish Recipe's section, there is a chain of comments on this subject. I just brought it forward for you.

Salmonsmoker.


----------



## Chasin

Thanks alot guys I going to go out tonight hopefuly I will get a couple 6lb coho to try this on. I really appreciate the info. I havent been on this site long so I must have missed the recipe last time.


----------

